# trailer light



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

has anybody ever tried to light something up with a trailer light i want to light up a cauldron with it please write back soon!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Yes. I believe that CarlBear used a trailer light inside of a cannon.


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

here is the link it looks something like this http://www.pmlights.com/products.cfm?cId=2&fId=1&pId=1411


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

12v i dont see why not--car battery or a wallwart


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

can it be used outdoors with no covering on it


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

scaryman579 said:


> can it be used outdoors with no covering on it


It should be fine as long as it doesn't get wet.


----------



## TERBobob (Jan 31, 2009)

> can it be used outdoors with no covering on it


If you mean without the colored lens part ... yes , to a degree , and if your meaning outside with the lens on , and nothing covering over that ... well , yes ... that is how they are on trailers ...


----------

